# Finally, some good news on pollinators



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Is there an article with that, or just the headline?

I think that 'Alex' guy needs to get a clue though. Seems he 'doesn't want to know' much:
 


> "Talk to me about honey. How much of it is there and how sweet? With bees that's all I want to know."


lol!


----------

